# Transférez des photos vers Photobox ?



## Olivier B (6 Juin 2012)

Bonjour,

*Seulement avec un Ipad (1er G)* et des photos dans l'appli de base "Photos" de l'Ipad, je voudrais pouvoir les transférer, via Internet, dans un album de mon compte Photobox ?

Lorsque j'ouvre Photobox, via Safari, sur mon Ipad, je ne trouve pas la solution pour pouvoir aller chercher mes photos sur mon Ipad et donc les transférer...

Si "impossible", existe t il un autre site (gratuit de préférence) pour faire cette manip (juste avec un Ipad) et pouvoir proposer à d'autres de visionner les photos choisis en allant sur ce site ?

Merci par avance
Olivier B


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (7 Juin 2012)

Olivier B a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> *Seulement avec un Ipad (1er G)* et des photos dans l'appli de base "Photos" de l'Ipad, je voudrais pouvoir les transférer, via Internet, dans un album de mon compte Photobox ?
> 
> ...



pas possible d'envoyer des fichiers depuis l'ipad, quelque soit le site... peut être certains site ont une application dans l'app store, mais je n'en connais pas... il s'agit d'une des limitations de l'Ipad qui nécessite un ordinateur...


----------

